# The weather.....



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I knew I shoulda gone into business selling sunglasses instead of snowplowing.

70 degrees here today in Michigan....gonna be at least 55 for the next week.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

The weather sucks. I am pretty much ready for snow. Just wish it would make up it's mind on the temps. If cold, then snow. If warm, stay warm, and i will get my bike out!!!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I was still digging on my end but its comming,I see the city running around with the plow gear hooked up and the DOT with their wings on.

Now if only I didn't quit my job last week I'd have something to do....... maybe a friend needs a plow on his 89 tempo payup ?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

jcesar said:


> The weather sucks. I am pretty much ready for snow. Just wish it would make up it's mind on the temps. If cold, then snow. If warm, stay warm, and i will get my bike out!!!


Dood....today was a great day for a ride.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm goin crazy....today its 62 degrees...guess Wednesday is suppose to be 65, then thursday 28......hopefully it stays down from then on...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Its way to early in the season for people to be pissing and moaning about the weather already, besides there is a whole nother forum to do this in.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Lol....well excuuuuuse me Forum Buddy.

You be sure to let us know when its ok to piss and moan about no snow,and 70 degree temps, aight?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Why should you piss & moan about the weather anyway? You shold not have your business set up dependant on weather. Have work lined up for no weather and if it snows, great, go out and make some nice cash. My snow end of the business is all extra. I have work lined up so I am not dependant on Ma Nature. I suggest you do the same either with seasonal contracts, which I know you wont do, or other work. There is a lot of work that can be done in the winter while the mower isn't being used. Painting, staining, caulking, cleaning, ect..........................


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Im searching for work. Put out three aps and resumes on wednesday/thursday.

Its just thats since I got into snow removal its snowed like 6 times here.

Just be nice to have an event a week is all.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Must be a big difference in temps in Ann Arbor compared to here. It was in the 50's today and going to be in the 20's low 30's starting Wed night


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.wunderground.com/US/MI/Ann_Arbor.html


----------



## bigskytom (Nov 23, 2006)

*MT Weather*

Out here yesterday started at 31 at 5AM dropped to 9 this AM. Was out for three hours yesterday and will probably be out tomorrow AM as well, Someone left the door to the fridge open, it is supposed to be -3 for the high Tuesday, but till then, 3-6" predicted by Tuesday. payup


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

bigskytom said:


> Out here yesterday started at 31 at 5AM dropped to 9 this AM. Was out for three hours yesterday and will probably be out tomorrow AM as well, Someone left the door to the fridge open, it is supposed to be -3 for the high Tuesday, but till then, 3-6" predicted by Tuesday. payup


Here in Alberta, it's -25 celsius, snowing every second day since Oct 28. Man, I like snow but I wish it would just stop. Can't keep up with equipment repairs, guys are sick of it too. It's just November and feels like January. :crying:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

bigskytom said:


> Out here yesterday started at 31 at 5AM dropped to 9 this AM. Was out for three hours yesterday and will probably be out tomorrow AM as well, Someone left the door to the fridge open, it is supposed to be -3 for the high Tuesday, but till then, 3-6" predicted by Tuesday. payup


I'm going out in my boat tomorrow. Might be one of the last days we see 60 degrees for awhile. I didn't get my boat in until mid october, so I'm stretching my boating season as long as I can


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Just be patient guys*

Just remember Its still November...It has been T -Shirt temps around here as well for the last few days...and is going to be warm till Sat. Then the temps are supposed to drop right off This Sat. night and some snow Is In the forecast for up here.
The way that I see the weather patterns forming...with the elnio and jet streams...warmer weather doesn't always mean less snow...It could be a ton of snow...When the temps do drop, and those two hot and cold front jet streams collide with each other...we wont have time for this------->:redbounce ....or this----> .....Strke out the last onexysport ...Snow Is coming ...I can see It now


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

man i feel bad for the seahawks and packers for having to play in the snow.. id sure like to play in some snow


----------

